# Made a yarn winder



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

After being inspired by Neparose thread of her yarn winder i gave it a go and built one.
Turned out ok.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

OMG man you are amazing! It was only hours ago you were saying, "Hmmmmm" now look what you've done. Amazing! How does it work? Have you wound any yarn onto it yet? Looks authentic to me


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Well no yarn on it yet other then to measure how much goes round it once, which is 2 1/2 yards. It turns 36 times from peg click to peg click so that would be some where around 100 yards i guess.
Ya turn it by hand and the gear is only for running the clicker.
Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Wow!! It's beautiful!! And with a yard counter to boot.

You are amazing, Pitchy!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

HOLY SPEED-WOODWORKING BATMAN!

And yes, I'm shouting on purpose. 

WOW! Pitchy, you are amazing. Can you come north of the border and make some cool stuff for my house?


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Absolutely amazing! I knew when I saw your post this morning you were going to make one - but to turn out something that wonderful in such a short amount of time. Just delightful! Really, well done Pitchy.


----------



## neparose (Nov 16, 2009)

Pitchy, thats simply amazing!! After going over mine real good I found a real small piece of flat stock that had been bent over up in front of the cog(believe it served as a yarn cutter?) and a nail along side the cog that wasnt driven in all the way. That nail must have held the "clicker" part! It's almost identical! Amazing! Simply amazing! I am experiencing skill envy!:bow:


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone, your kind words mean alot.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey hey hey it works good, wound about 75 yards of wool off from the Eclipse but didn`t have enough for a click. :bored:


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

just awesome


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks Susanne


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

That is just the cutest little thing! Absolutely love it! 

Pitchy - you are amazing! And your work is awesome!


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks PKBoo


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Dang! (Said while whistling through my teeth in amazement...)


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks Weever appreciate it.


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

Pitchy said:


> Hey hey hey it works good, wound about 75 yards of wool off from the Eclipse but didn`t have enough for a click. :bored:


You have an amazing wood working talent! I certainly wish I had someone like you that lived closer to me! I have a whole ton of wood working projects that need done. I have a whole list for when I find someone as talented as you. I know they are around! Just got to find them! Besides, I am envious of your shop! :teehee:

Thank you so much for sharing all your beautiful handiwork with us!

Carrie in SD


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks Carrie for the kind words, i`m not really much of a wood worker, metal is my main venue.
I`m just sharing some of these latest project with ya all but soon i will stop making this kind of stuff and move on.
It`s been nice meeting you all and the kind things everyone has said is appreciated.
My goal has not been to make anything to sell but to make things so i can say i did, i like all mechanical movement and admire the designs from the past.
Thanks.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Noooooooooooo Pitchy, you can't go away!


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

Pitchy said:


> Thanks Carrie for the kind words, i`m not really much of a wood worker, metal is my main venue.
> I`m just sharing some of these latest project with ya all but soon i will stop making this kind of stuff and move on.
> It`s been nice meeting you all and the kind things everyone has said is appreciated.
> My goal has not been to make anything to sell but to make things so i can say i did, i like all mechanical movement and admire the designs from the past.
> Thanks.


pitchy is it my fault????
you just can't go away where we just started to love you for what you do.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

susanne said:


> pitchy is it my fault????
> you just can't go away where we just started to love you for what you do.


No, heavens no, i`m just not going to make to much more of this kind of stuff. I have no interest in making a bunch of things to sell and i can`t fit any more in my house.
In fact if anyone is within driving distance and would be interested in one of the big flyer wheels i`ll make ya a great deal.
I`m just giving ya a heads up that i`m going to slow down on making spinning wheels, not planning on leaving.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I'd love to see the inside of your head someday. Where do you get all these ideas that you just push out into reality so quickly! Great winder!


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Callieslamb said:


> I'd love to see the inside of your head someday. Where do you get all these ideas that you just push out into reality so quickly! Great winder!


Thanks Callieslamb.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Whew, Pitchy - I thought you were leaving, and I was totally bummed. Glad you're not.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks Dandish, appreciate it, it`s been great being here.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

That is amazing! You really do go work. I wish I could do stuff like that. Somehow though, when I attempt to make something it doesn't quiet look like what I have in my head.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

mamajohnson said:


> That is amazing! You really do go work. I wish I could do stuff like that. Somehow though, when I attempt to make something it doesn't quiet look like what I have in my head.


Thanks, heck mine don`t look like i planned from the beginning either, that`s part of the fun. Starts out as someone else's design and ends up your own. :dance:


----------

